# NAATI CCL Practice Material



## amin.asdzdh (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I've signed up to sit for NAATI CCL test in Persian, but there are not enough practice materials out there (other than the 2 sample dialogues provided by NAATI).

It would be really helpful if you share any practice materials that you got here. 
It doesn't matter if it's in another language, as the English part of it will still be useful. 

Cheers!


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

amin.asdzdh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've signed up to sit for NAATI CCL test in Persian, but there are not enough practice materials out there (other than the 2 sample dialogues provided by NAATI).
> 
> ...


Hi , I'm having the same problem. There are very limited materials and info about Naati.
Only thing came to my mind was to download all official materials for different languages. I reckon there are 8 dialogues. 
Other people probably have more materials.
BTW if you haven't aaded your case to immitracker, add it so it helps others.


----------



## guyramesh (Aug 18, 2018)

*naati ccl*

Hi there I am not sure about the persian language, but there is a site. Just google nepalinaati which has some dialouges in english and nepali language. you can probably use the english language part only since you'd not understand nepali. That's at least some additional practice material at least


----------



## şalalalay (Jun 28, 2019)

Does anybody know where i can find Turkish Naati examples


----------

